# World Heritage List



## ohioboy (Mar 1, 2021)

How many sites have you ever visited in UNESCO'S Prestigious World Heritage list (US only for now).

1. I have toured Monticello, the only home in the US on the list. Why the White House isn't beats me.
2. Independence Hall
3. Great Smoky Mountains.

https://whc.unesco.org/en/statesparties/us


----------



## asp3 (Mar 1, 2021)

I've only been to the Natural UNESCO US sites and I've only been to half of them (6 of the 12)


----------



## jujube (Mar 1, 2021)

In the US, 15 altogether (natural and non-natural sites).
In the rest of the world, 36.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Wow, you sure have travelled quite a bit, that's something I wish I could do.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 2, 2021)

I just checked the list and I've been to at least 29 non-US UNESCO sites.  So that makes my total at least 35 overall.


----------

